# Which needle to use with Lantus Solostar pen?



## Lizzie (Dec 11, 2012)

Hallo

I was recently moved onto Lantus solostar pens as they had stopped making the pen I previously used. 

I was told that the BD Microfine + 8mm needles I used for my Humalog would work OK. The GP did not seem at all sure though and I could not find any info on the instructions inside the insulin packet.

Now, when I test a couple of units in my other pens they shoot into the air. With the new combo of pen and needle the insulin seems to take longer to push its way through. I am concerned it is not getting through. When I inject, I hold the needle in for a good few seconds but when I pull out the needle there seems to be insulin squirting onto my skin and coming through the needle.

Does anyone else use these pens and what needle is compatible please? 

It is quite possible I am worrying about nothing but I want to be sure. Could it be my technique? This doesn't seem to happen with my Humalog.

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2012)

The BD microfine needles are the ones recommended for the Solostar, although it probably doesn't make much difference - I used to use novofine needles on my Autopen 24, but BD were the recommended needles.


----------



## mattcross83 (Dec 11, 2012)

i use the BD micro fine 5mm needles


----------



## paul.johnson (Dec 11, 2012)

*which needles*

Hi, i use  Penfine Universal 8mm for my Lantus solostar and my Novorapid pens,no probs
After dialling up units on pen and injecting,occasionally there is excess or part of my measurement ( about 1 -2 units that seeps out of needle when removed,
i have only had it seep out of my injection site when i didnt have the angle quite right,must be 45 - 90 degrees for it to go fully under muscle,or so im told.lol
Been on this solo type pen for over a year now,no probs.


----------



## Tina63 (Dec 11, 2012)

My son uses the BD Microfine 4mm needles on his Lantus solostar, Novopens and whatever ones he uses for his Humilin M3.  They fit all 3 and never had any problems.


----------

